
Wrapper products can be insanely valuable - dustingetz
https://medium.com/@taylor.clauson/wrappers-96bd258db4d3
======
JMTQp8lwXL
They can be valuable to the end user, but if the core business changes,
implements your wrapper itself, or otherwise doesn't like your wrapper
business, you're toast.

And that's why I won't build wrapper businesses. It could be all gone in a
week, outside your control. It's happened to plenty of businesses that have
made os-level utilities that sit on top of iOS, for example.

